# Shopping at Limited Too-yikes!



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

My very pre adolescent dd has started to show some interest in clothing and we went for a bit of shopping tonight. We wandered into the Limited too-our first time. Wow! I couldn't believe the price of the clothes. And they were really not to either my or dd's taste. What she DID love was all of the center aisle stuff-the hair thingies, the cd's, the electronic stuff, and the huge screen playing teeny-bopper music videos on the wall. So I could say I was shocked at the store, but mostly dd and I had fun looking at things that interested her, watching vids. of music I had no idea she knew about, and generally me getting a little glimpse into a world I didn't know much about. I feel kinda old, truthfully







! And, she still needs clothes!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I had to go in there at Christmastime to get a GC for my sister's SD, and WOW! I was totally on sensory overload with the lights, blaring music, and bright, bright colors everywhere. No offense, but when I walked out, I said to DH (who had been waiting outside with our DSs), "I'm so glad we have boys. That means I'll never have to go in there again."









It sounds like you guys had fun, though, and that's what counts, of course!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I've never been to the store but my Dd and I like a lot of their clothing line.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My five year old and her dad have bought me some things there.









I haven't been in the store for awhile . . . I think this is the first summer my daughter might fit into some of their clothes, but I'm not sure they're worth the money. We like a lot of what we've seen in the window, though!


----------



## mama2kds (Jul 14, 2006)

My 10yo loves Old Navy--and they have good sales.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

My dd, now 14, went through a long Limited Too phase. The clothing was cheap enough if you caught it on sale and/or could use Too Bucks. The stuff was pretty cute. I had no problem with any of the line for being too skimpy but I really hated the dumb prints across the butt of the pants and front of the shits on some of it. Still, dd is a string bean. Limited Too was one of the few places that she could find pants that fit her.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

The clothes didn't really bother me because what we looked at was trendy, but not trashy. I just didn't think the quality was great. It is a challenge to find decent pre-pre-teen stuff-not too young, but not too old. I guess I've just been thinking about how my dd is slowly starting to be more aware and interested in some pop culture stuff. I guess because she is so balanced in other areas of her life it feels kind of fun to explore this area with her a bit. We've been all-natural, mostly wooden toys, etc. forever, so all of the pink and pouf and very, very feminie stuff kind of hit me. I am secretly admitting that I hearkened back to my own days of loving this stuff







.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

There are a couple of girl teens in our hsing group who are into the whole Limited pop look, but I think it's very ...well, cute. I love how they look when they are singing...trying to be cool-looking, flipping their hair.







They are so sweet. My teen dd isn't into anything like that at this point, but I think it's harmless-- kids are experimenting with their looks and trying to figure their place in the world. A pair of jeans and top is just an outfit, experimental, perhpas, but in the end, just clothing. I see cheap Limited Too Items at thrift stores all the time. So depending on what your thrifts are like, she can have the look without the price tag maybe.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

My dd is only 8 and she loves Limited Too. Like a pp mentioned, she is a skinny thing and their slims fit her very well. I think their clothes are very expensive so what she actually gets from the store is purchased by my mom unless we have Too Bucks or GCs. I have been very successful in finding Too items at thrift stores or resale shops for a great price. My mom often finds a lot at Ross (like TJMaxx) near her.

We went to Justice last week for the first time. Their prices are somewhat cheaper (not a ton) but since we were with grandma both of my girls were able to get most of their summer wardrobes. Gotta love having a mom that loves to shop.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The only things I've ever bought in Limited Too is underwear and Webkinz (those were for a gift.) Their bras are top-quality and COMFORTABLE. Their panties, while also more expensive than what I could pick up in Target, are also very well made and worth the money.

The clothes, besides being too skimpy for our religious needs, seem overpriced for the quality. I could find a handful of modest clothes in there, but they weren't worth the money. I bought DD1 a bathing suit there once and I wasn't impressed with the quality- it fell apart after a single summer, in rotation with other suits that lasted 2 years or more (half were from the summer before, the other half were still used the following summer. And many were outgrown rather than worn out.)


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kds* 
My 10yo loves Old Navy--and they have good sales.

My oldest loves Old Navy too. I like the prices and the clothes are very nice.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

My middle dd likes it in there, but wow the prices were waaaaayyyy over our budget. If i am going to pay that for clothes, i'd choose lands end or ll bean. But we're more of a children's place/old navy/target budget.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Actually, when we were there I saw literally RACKS of clothing, mostly tops that were on sale, and then 40% off of the sale price. I did end up buying DD two tops that I considered OK-modest, but kind of funky, although not very good quality, for $5 a piece. Interestingly, there were no pants in the store. Like none. The salesperson said that it was a bizarre problem, but no spring pants had been sent. Weird.


----------



## icesk8 (Jan 3, 2008)

ITA about Limited Too being very expenisive, but when my younger sister's shopped there my mom and I could always find cheap clothes to buy for them on the sale racks. There stuff is very cute and if you look hard enough you can find some really good buys there, but most "trendy" stores are like that. I NEVER buy something that has just been put on the floor for full price.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't stand the store, it sends me in to nervous fits. The store is so bright, loud, and PINK.

We've picked up a few things in there for DD, but I've been pretty unhappy with the quality of all of it, especially for the price.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

You do have to be a bit choosey there, like most of those kinds of stores (but less than, say, Marshalls, where some stuff is just junk and other stuff very high quality). I picked up a few things too, and have been 90% happy with the quality, it's the overall MATERIALISTIC message that gets me - everyone needs clothes, it's no surprise that the girls will too, but GEESH, does it need to be so glaring and obnoxious?

They do make training bras that my girlie likes, though - the cami's especially.


----------



## so_blessed (Dec 24, 2007)

I am in complete agreement with you, karne! I'm not a fan of their styles, or the shopping experience there.


----------



## Openskyheart (Nov 25, 2002)

My dd loves Limited Too, and since she's also a skinny-minny, it is literally the only place in our small town where I can buy pants that fit her. Otherwise, we have to drive 45 minutes to the big shopping center to go to Old Navy, where they are usually out of her size anyway- now that gives me a headache! We've learned to work the Two Bucks, go directly to the sales racks, etc. I agree that the regular prices are ridiculous!

Now that she's getting older, she's able to fit into the really small sized tops at places like Aeropostale, and Wet Seal (though we have to be really selective at Wet Seal - some of that stuff is trashy looking). These stores are waaayyy cheaper than Limited Too. So, her teen clothes will actually be cheaper than her pre-teen clothes.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Dd (11) only likes their underwear and sweatpants. We don't have a store here so we only shop online.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Openskyheart* 

Now that she's getting older, she's able to fit into the really small sized tops at places like Aeropostale, and Wet Seal


Ooohh I'd never heard of Wet Seal. It's awesome! Thanks for mentioning it. Very pretty.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2006)

My 10 yo DD loves Ltd 2. She has a few things from there that I bought on 50 % off clearance & used too bucks on top of that. I only go directly to the clearance racks when we go there. Her bff shops there almost exclusively. I can't even imagine! I also find her some Ltd 2 things at goodwill. You just have to be on the lookout. We found some really cute stuff over spring break. Abercrombie, Ltd 2, old navy.. even a ladies pair of Seven jeans (my cousin said they were regularly about $180!!) I splurged & paid $4.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

My daughters also went through a Limited 2 Phase. I didn't find the prices that bad, and the quality was pretty good. There was one store my Ds liked that was much cheaper, but some of the clothing shrank so badly after washing it that it was unwearable (and more expensive in the end.)


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

I've never shopped there (I have boys), but is it true that they sell thongs for _little_ girls? (Like, size 6.)

I heard that, and I've wondered if it was just rumor. I was too scared to go in and see for myself.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I have never seen thongs there. That does not mean they don't have them, but it is definately not easy to see as you are walking by.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

It was abercrombie and fitch that sold the child sized thongs.

Here's a great article on why I hate abercrombie and fitch.


----------



## emelsea (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ziggy* 
It was abercrombie and fitch that sold the child sized thongs.

Here's a great article on why I hate abercrombie and fitch.


Ah-ha, thank you.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ziggy* 
It was abercrombie and fitch that sold the child sized thongs.

Here's a great article on why I hate abercrombie and fitch.

Yuck.

We were recently in old navy trying on some pants. DD (straining to button the pants) "Do you think I'm too fat for these pants? Me (wishing I had a pair of scissors to cut them to shreds) "No honey, the problem is the pants not you." My kid is tall and thin, by the way. Not that it should matter. Interestingly, somone gave us some ltd. too pants that actually fit modestly and nicely. Go figure.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emelsea* 
I've never shopped there (I have boys), but is it true that they sell thongs for _little_ girls? (Like, size 6.)

I heard that, and I've wondered if it was just rumor. I was too scared to go in and see for myself.

I don't think they carry anything smaller than a size 8- whoops, just checked the website. They do start at a size 6, but I don't think my local store ever has that size in stock. But nope, not a thong on the whole page of panties- just a selection of bikinis, high cuts, and boyshorts.


----------



## mswiginton (Apr 6, 2007)

I have an 11-year-old who is very into Limited Too and Justice, but we seldom shop there because it just doesn't fit in our budget (especially Limited Too). Even my daughter is surprised at some of the prices. And I've never been very good at hitting the sales at the mall. It's almost an hour's drive from where we live, so we just don't go there much. Plus, I get overwhelmed, disoriented, and exhausted just walking in the door! Luckily, we're usually able to find these clothes at thrift stores and yard sales, which, thankfully, my daughter doesn't object to at all. I typically pay between $2 and $5 for a pair of like-new jeans, and much less for tops. We also occasionally find these brands at TJ Maxx, and we fill in the gaps with new things from Target or Rue 21.


----------



## gypsymomma4 (Apr 17, 2008)

My 13yo dd, is thank goodness not overly into fashion, but she is very tall for her age, and pretty much all leg. We have shopped some at lim. too, but, with the only one being almost an hour away from us, and with them being so expensive, its a rare thing. I try really hard to avoid to many cheap imports, and things made with sweatshop labor, and we do try and do thrift stuff as well, my current problem is finding her nice, appropriate dresses, not to low cut and long enough without making her look to old, or to babyish, anybody got any ideas and places to look? She can wear a junior 3, or a misses 2 or 4 depending on the cut. girls 14's are just to short, she is 5'6" and weighs almost 90 pounds.

any help would be greatly appreciated, I have symphony tickets for a mom and daughter day in may and would like to get her a new dress to wear for it.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I hate walking into that store. Sensory overload. My dd has two tops from there. I find the stuff too expensive for what it is and I object to spending that kind of money on something she is going to outgrow in 6 months.


----------



## pompompaigesmom (Jan 27, 2008)

yes the underware selection alone is overwhelming.
but then let's see what lies in our future

gap
american eagle
esprit
oh yeah Hollister - need night vision goggle to navigate that store they keep it so dark

then I am sure to take out a bank loan for abercrombie and j. crew.

maybe I should just get her a sewing machine ; )

Tracy


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Not a Ltd2 fan ... my older DD loved the place, but what few modest pieces they had didn't fit her properly. Like PPs have mentioned, the quality is terrible. Thankfully, my younger DD couldn't care less about the place ...she likes ON, Children's Place, & Fashion Bug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
*The clothes*, besides being too skimpy for our religious needs, *seem overpriced for the quality.* I could find a handful of modest clothes in there, but they weren't worth the money.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gypsymomma4* 
My 13yo dd, is thank goodness not overly into fashion, but she is very tall for her age, and pretty much all leg. We have shopped some at lim. too, but, with the only one being almost an hour away from us, and with them being so expensive, its a rare thing. I try really hard to avoid to many cheap imports, and things made with sweatshop labor, and we do try and do thrift stuff as well, my current problem is finding her nice, appropriate dresses, not to low cut and long enough without making her look to old, or to babyish, anybody got any ideas and places to look? She can wear a junior 3, or a misses 2 or 4 depending on the cut. girls 14's are just to short, she is 5'6" and weighs almost 90 pounds.

Do you have a Maurice's near you? Or H&M?

What's the store that sells Sarah Jessica Parker's clothing line _Bitten_?


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I don't think they carry anything smaller than a size 8- whoops, just checked the website. They do start at a size 6, but I don't think my local store ever has that size in stock.

Same with the LT here; I think they start at size 7/8. I've been walking by for about 5 years now and thinking I couldn't wait until DD got old enough to wear the clothes from there. From what I've seen, I think their clothes are fairly modest and look like they're actually made for little girls. DD is still too small (almost 9 but not anywhere close to that size), though.

Does anyone have a Pumpkin Patch near them? I adore that store! Also ,the Children's Place has always been my go-to store; especially for the jeans. And Macy's too (Ralph Lauren, mostly).

Another reason to hate A & F : sweat shops. They are among the worst. Not as bad as Old Navy/Gap/Banana Republic. Their CEO, Millard Drexler's salary is $20 million/year ($12 being stock options) yet they pay their Cambodian workers $.12/hour. He makes $2,000/000 per year, their workers make $250 per year. Disgusting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pompompaigesmom*
oh yeah Hollister - need night vision goggle to navigate that store they keep it so dark

HA HA HA - YES! Why is it so dark in there??? So you can't see the price tags...?







Although, Hollister is my personal fav for my clothes.

Oh, and I LOVE Esprit for DD!

*gypsymomma4* - Wow, she must swim in a size 4. Maybe try Delia's...? That way, she can get a size 0/xs (which, for her weight sounds more appropriate). Wet Seal would be a good option too. You can find some really cute, longer, CHEAP dresses. Also, being as thin and tall as she is, the jeans there would be perfect. I have about a 24" waist, but wear a 34" inseam and their jeans are great.

Also, you can always layer dresses over capri leggings or over tank tops, etc. to make them more modest.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh, I don't think Ltd Too is all that bad. DD used to love it and is a great bargain shopper so she'd only shop from the sale racks. I think she sees it as a little girls shop now. She's 13.
I agree about the bras and panties. DD's faves are from Ltd Too. I've bought cammies for myself and they are solid cotton and have lasted forever.
Our only complaint is the sizing. Anything other than slim is sized is a chubby 1/2 size.
DD's got curves going and loves a good bargain so it's the recycle shops for her these days.


----------



## ilm2 (Apr 26, 2007)

My dd loves Limited Too and we always find tons of their stuff at TJ Maxx, usually for $5-$10 a piece.
We went to L2 at Cmas and she got 3 pieces for $75, then went to TJ Maxx and I found her 5 pieces for $45.

Also if your dd is big enough to wear a jrs 00/0 xs or s there is also 5.7.9.
My dd is in a girls 12/14, but jrs xsmall fits her, so she found some tshirts at 5.7.9, all were 2 for $10.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

I actually walked into a Limited Too a few days ago, for the first time. God, the stuff was sooooo cute! I'm nearly 38...is that too old to shop there?


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

I agree! They have some really cute stuff! If my booty fits...


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spero* 
What's the store that sells Sarah Jessica Parker's clothing line _Bitten_?

Here's a link to Oprah about her line of clothing. The store is Steve and Barrys? Never heard of it.







http://www.oprah.com/beauty/fashion/..._bit_201.jhtml


----------



## bvnms (Apr 29, 2008)

We don't usually shop at those places, we're more of a thrift store kind of group here and I don't think we even have a Limited 2 store here. We do have an Old Navy and this goofy friend of my sister loves to shop in there. She thinks she must have the lastest fashions. When Steph was really little, I used to shop at the mall and they had this store for kids in there but I can't remember what it was called. Well, we were looking through there one day and I came across this shirt that said "perky hooters" across the front of it. I called my sister over and showed it to her. Then I told the manager about it and that I thought that would be really inappropriate for a child to wear.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnschoolnMa* 
I agree! They have some really cute stuff! If my booty fits...









LOL What's holding me back from that and the cute Hollister rainbow array of tanks is that, damn, *I need a bra*. I just don't think my straps are thin enough to pull it off.


----------

